# Cleaning a plastic sink



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

In my laundry room I have a big double-sink that is heavy plastic. It is stained and I am not sure what to use to clean it. I have tried bleach and it does not work. Any ideas?


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

A plastic sink can be cleaned with the active chemical in denture tablets (as well as some special cleansers). You simply buy the denture tablets, fill the sink with warm water (and drain blocked off), throw in the tablets and leave them overnight. In the morning, scrub the sink.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd start with good old baking soda. Make a paste on your cleaning cloth, scrub away. It's worked for me on so many things, that it's almost always my first line of defense.

Good luck! Let us know what works!

Pony!


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't forget the Mr. Clean magic erasers. I love those things!

Nikki


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

If Pony's advise doesn't work the first time...it likely will, because I have the feeling what you call dirty and stained is not a major cleaning job  That's a compliment by the way ...

layer some paper towels in a shallow pan, fill with vinegar. Place the soaked towels all over the stained surface of your sink. Let sit overnight, yes your house will smell like a pickle factory. In the morning, make a baking soda paste per Pony, and scrub with one of those pads that are made for cleaning teflon pans.

Marlene


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES (Nov 27, 2004)

My dishdrain is white plastic and I do the vinegar and baking soda thing sometimes and if it is badly stained I use Oxyclean spray, followed by a wash in Dawn dish soap, both methods work fairly well.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

mama2littleman said:


> Don't forget the Mr. Clean magic erasers. I love those things!


DITTO!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

After you get it clean, rub it down with a good paste wax to keep it from getting all stained up again.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

Or, just consider it sink art. Hmmmmm that looks really cool!!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

These utility sinks were made for abuse, not for looks. My advice is to get over it and live with the staining. It's just gonna get stained again next time Cal washes his greasy hands in it.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Cale doesn't do grease! LOL 

Mostly I think it is from canning, grape juice, blackberries, etc... It just looks unsanitary.


----------



## Dixielee (Dec 5, 2003)

Is the name of my favorite cleaner. It is great for outdoor furniture, sink mats, anything that is really dirty. I usually take what I am cleaning outside or in the shower if possible, spray it down, leave it a bit, then rinse it off with as brisk a spray as I can get. Usually cleans it right up, no scrubbing.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Those white plastic sinks are a curse! I have one in the kitchen. I use the bicarb/vinegar treatment successfully, and occasionally I'll fill the sink with a soaking product used for laundry stains (no good giving a name because I'm on the other side of the world from you) and leave it to soak for a while (along with sponges, brushes, teatowels etc). If things get really bad, I use whitening toothpaste on it. 

I have to disagree with you, Cabin Fever. You can't expect to get cleanliness in your laundry if you start out with dirty tubs. That's a bit like washing your floors with muddy water!


----------

